# Before and after



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Got tired of all the black berry bushes


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Wow. Back breaking work in this heat! Nice little beer sipping spot you have created!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks it was even harder before I put the gate in


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks awesome!


----------

